# Hex Nuts



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

OK got my new Axiom Ocularis, all black=Stealth type shooter, , the black bands really handle heavy stuff good ,was checking out how it handles everything up to 58 caliber lead, the stock bands do a fine job, here's a few shots with lead filled 1/4 in. Hex nuts at 10 meters, they even work with lightweight clay balls. Good bands, great shooter, usually my groups are somewhat smaller, nice setup tho.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looking good, Bugar!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hex nuts eh? I’m sure I’ve got a few thousand rolling around in the garage somewhere. Looks like it’s time for a treasure hunt. Also, man I love my Ocularis. I actually picked that up before my scout LT so had to get used to right angles as backwards as that seems.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That's a load of damage younsent out there.

Woooooooooo!!


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Nice ! hex nuts were my first ammo - shoot fairly straight - imagine even straighter with lead filled core. What are the factory band specs ?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

.7 mm, 18/ 22 taper


----------

